
Tinder experiments: man, if you are not hot don't waste time there - diegolo
https://medium.com/@worstonlinedater/tinder-experiments-ii-guys-unless-you-are-really-hot-you-are-probably-better-off-not-wasting-your-2ddf370a6e9a#.svc6fpdrq
======
djsumdog
> Lying in this way is ethically questionable at best (and highly
> entertaining), but, unfortunately I had no other way to get the required
> data.

I like the researchers honesty. :)

So in regards to OKCupid, there are people who do ethical research (not
creating fake profiles) like this guy did with his Python scraping:

[https://www.wired.com/2014/01/how-to-hack-
okcupid/](https://www.wired.com/2014/01/how-to-hack-okcupid/)

And not so ethical research, like this girl who created fake profiles (and
also refuses to date non-jews -- which is the whole 'are preferences racism?'
question that can take multiple blog posts on its own):

[https://www.ted.com/talks/amy_webb_how_i_hacked_online_datin...](https://www.ted.com/talks/amy_webb_how_i_hacked_online_dating/transcript?language=en)

Additionally, the way I use Tinder is that I swipe a like before the image
loads in rapid succession (hopefully before the image loads and thereby
minimizing my mobile data usage .. but even if I'm on Wi-fi I still do this.
It's just easier). The researcher's 1 in 115 statistic feels about accurate
from my own empirical observations.

I'd say I'm well over the 100 range or rapid swiping before (if) I get a
match. It usually takes 2 ~ 3 days for a single match. From what I've found,
you get 100 swipes per 12 hours. I wouldn't get on more than once a day, so
I'd say my match percentage is probably 1 in 200~300. I'd be tempted to
measure it, but I'm way more lazy than this guy .. and lonely.

~~~
diegolo
I would try OkC djsumdog, I think it is better for geeks :)

